# Example of what pre-molt looks like



## Quazgar (Feb 16, 2012)

Since one of the common questions on here is whether or not such and such spiderling is in pre-molt, I thought I would put up an example of what pre-molt can look like. This is just one example, from one species, at one particular age, so other spiders at other ages will show pre-molt differently.

A couple of weeks, these two slings (B. vagans) looked practically identical.
B. vagans #1: (still has normal sling coloration, though it is quite fat)






B. vagans #2: 






In case you're curious, these were taken on Feb. 8th. Sling #2 molted on Sunday (Feb. 12), and Sling #1 is now darkening, about where Sling #2 was in this pic.

Feel free to post more examples to help clarify for others.

Reactions: Like 20 | Helpful 1


----------



## mmfh (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice examples. Thank you.


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 16, 2012)

Excellent idea for a thread.  Here is another B. vagans, taken three days before it molted.  Note that there is no bald spot as bald spots do not indicate pre-molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quazgar (Feb 16, 2012)

mmfh said:


> Nice examples. Thank you.


I hope it can be of help to people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay I'll play this is my E. campestratus: 

***NOT*** in premolt






and a few weeks later ***HEAVY*** premolt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuma (Feb 16, 2012)

*thanks for this thread*

this helps alot... been waiting for my Brachypelma Smithi sling to molt... its been three days and it just sits and sits


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 16, 2012)

It's not in premolt.

Fat, though.

I agree though, this was a great idea for a thread. :clap:


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll have to agree with xhexdx on it not being in premolt and this being a great idea for a thread. I'd vote this for a sticky of some kind. 

Another suggestion is for someone to get a good picture of a slings abdomen and circle and label the heart and urticating hair patch (mirror patch too if it applies).

So far everything is new world specimens where are the old worlders?


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 16, 2012)

Old worlders are much harder to identify premolt with, imo.


----------



## paassatt (Feb 16, 2012)

Nhandu chromatus:






Lasiodora parahybana:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Malhavoc's (Feb 16, 2012)

even with OW tarantulas one could take a hair brush and disrupt a small patch of setae on the abdomen for molt marker, if one was dedicated and wanted to endure the typical OW pissyness for such a thing.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 16, 2012)

wait......how do all you know that the ts are in premolt?:sarcasm:    im gonna have to be a follower and agree this is a Very good thread topic... maybe itll help weed out some of the more redundant questions.


----------



## toast4nat (Feb 16, 2012)

Note how all the T's in premolt are very dark and almost shiny (especially noticeable with paassatt's LP)

I find that on larger T's, premolt is easier to determine when they do have a bald area from kicking, that way you can see the normally pinkish exo (non-premolt) turn black (premolt).


----------



## mark e sic (Feb 17, 2012)

this is actually very helpful
so i know that brighter colored T.s get duller in pre molt but from what im getting in this thread. when in premolt T.s tend to have darker exo.?


----------



## harmroelf (Feb 17, 2012)

There is another way to tell if OW species are in pre-molt.
Especially with the somewhat younger spiders, u a can see at the vental side (belly) The sternum. When this turns really dark, they are in pre-molt. I can tell exactly by looking at it if one of my spiders is in pre-molt.
BTW it also works on NW species, but usually its easier on them to see the bald spaces darken.


----------



## chaco (Feb 17, 2012)

*P.platyoma heavy premolt Xd*

this was her in heavy premolt note the blackish blue showing =)great idea you guys and gals


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 17, 2012)

Deffinately worth a bump.

I got a L. difficilus and B. vagans sling about a week and a half ago, and they both have the dark spot as seen in Pic #1.  After using the search function, I read that a darkening of the abdomen, or even a "dark hairless spot" , is an indication of pre-molt.

Thanks for the pics.... now I have, what Im sure are, two hungry kids, after starving them for the last couple weeks.

live and learn.


----------



## Nate4991 (Feb 18, 2012)

Brachypelma Boehmei in heavy premolt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate4991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 20, 2012)

Nate I hate to create doubt (especially about something I have little knowledge in) but I do not think that spider is indeed a Brachypelma boehmei but instead a Aphonopelma bicoloratum.

Just so I'm able to sleep tonight read through this ( http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...-bicoloratum&p=1434630&viewfull=1#post1434630 ) and compare. Also if your T is a female and you have a molt check the spermatheca to confirm species. 

On Topic: Ts in premolt start to lose grip and are not able to climb (smooth surfaces) very well. 

One of my vagans slings fumbled as I picked up it's sauce cup and it ended up molting a few hours later. 

My A. metallica made no effort to climb the container it came in, but readily was on the top of the cork bark I provided, it molted that night.


----------



## Nate4991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Post molt


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 20, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> I'll have to agree with xhexdx on it not being in premolt and this being a great idea for a thread. I'd vote this for a sticky of some kind.
> 
> Another suggestion is for someone to get a good picture of a slings abdomen and circle and label the heart and urticating hair patch (mirror patch too if it applies).
> 
> So far everything is new world specimens where are the old worlders?


Good call bro!!

i was just going to point that out!! weird how it stretches accross the oposthoma!!

---------- Post added 02-20-2012 at 08:31 AM ----------




Quazgar said:


> Since one of the common questions on here is whether or not such and such spiderling is in pre-molt, I thought I would put up an example of what pre-molt can look like. This is just one example, from one species, at one particular age, so other spiders at other ages will show pre-molt differently.
> 
> A couple of weeks, these two slings (B. vagans) looked practically identical.
> B. vagans #1: (still has normal sling coloration, though it is quite fat)
> ...


I am definitely book marking this thread!!! Dominant Topic son!


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 20, 2012)

This is such a wonderful thread! I'm loving it.

Now that I have more time to do things since I've cleared out some tiresome jobs, I'll have to post some photos as well when I get off of work. 

Bravo! Great idea on the OP's end.


----------



## moghue (Feb 20, 2012)

Just wondering if my G.rosea is in premolt. her underside is pretty black right now unfortunatly i cant get a pick of it. here are a few i could get as shes a bit cranky right now.


----------



## Simon83 (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree, excellent thread and interesting to compare pictures  I do have a genus specific question though - how can you tell when a g.pulchra is in pre-molt, besides not eating? Given that they're black as adults you can't really use the darker rule.


----------



## advan (Feb 21, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> Old worlders are much harder to identify premolt with, imo.


Agreed 100%

Here is one that I could actually see. 

1st pic= premolt
2nd pic= post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi I recently brought a b.Vagans I believe it's in premolt but if I could get confirmation it would be greatly appreciated http://m1074.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jaylong1/inverts/DSC00131.jpg.html?o=4 if u need a better picture lemme know edit also how do I embed links?


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmm...I'm not sure the purpose of this thread is for people to post pics and ask if their spiders are in premolt or not...I think it would be best suited specifically as a reference thread.  Kind of like the 'sexing for dummies' thread in Chat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Feb 21, 2012)

Curious jay said:


> Hi I recently brought a b.Vagans I believe it's in premolt but if I could get confirmation it would be greatly appreciated http://m1074.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jaylong1/inverts/DSC00131.jpg.html?o=4 if u need a better picture lemme know edit also how do I embed links?


Not premolt. And you need more substrate. 



xhexdx said:


> Hmm...I'm not sure the purpose of this thread is for people to post pics and ask if their spiders are in premolt or not...I think it would be best suited specifically as a reference thread.  Kind of like the 'sexing for dummies' thread in Chat.


+1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 21, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> Hmm...I'm not sure the purpose of this thread is for people to post pics and ask if their spiders are in premolt or not...I think it would be best suited specifically as a reference thread.  Kind of like the 'sexing for dummies' thread in Chat.


Question: Would it maybe be possible to have such a section on the forum for new T owners to post and ask? Like the sexing section? Just curious...


That way, this thread could be "cleaned" of questions and such and made a sticky for example...just as an idea.


EDIT: Oh, and does anyone have a pic of a P.irminia in pre-molt? I think they're kinda hard to see, too?


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 21, 2012)

Start one and see how it goes.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 21, 2012)

Was more thinking of a section, instead of a thread. And can't create -that-  

I'll put up a "pre-molt" thread for now, though, so at least anyone willing to can post their pics of their T's into there to have them looked at. Can anyone make that a sticky then, please?


----------



## ArachnoEvans (Apr 10, 2012)

Another, LP http://m1056.photobucket.com/albumv...tXskphySe929y+wXC8U+vmb3W8YwakBvEGl5yGxafG74=


----------



## ElevenBravo (Apr 10, 2012)

Simon83 said:


> I agree, excellent thread and interesting to compare pictures  I do have a genus specific question though - how can you tell when a g.pulchra is in pre-molt, besides not eating? Given that they're black as adults you can't really use the darker rule.


In my experience it is easy to tell if G. pulchra is in pre-molt. The jet black shiny beautiful velvet color changes to a more brownish color it seems more dull.

My G. pulchra also eats anything and everything so if s/he refuses a meal I know to expect a new larger prettier T soon.


----------



## fatich (Apr 10, 2012)

Hysterocrates gigas - female

Pre molt






Post molt


----------



## ArachnoEvans (Apr 10, 2012)

http://s1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/ChileRose97/?action=view&current=002.jpg               Lasiodora Parahybana


----------



## TZach (Apr 11, 2012)

its weird, i have had one of my Ts have a black ring on its abdomen instead of a blob. it was a sign of premolt though, cuz she molted later in the week


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 12, 2012)

TZach said:


> its weird, i have had one of my Ts have a black ring on its abdomen instead of a blob. it was a sign of premolt though, cuz she molted later in the week


What genus/species was that one? Never heard of anything like that before...


----------



## Curious jay (May 22, 2012)

B. vagans non premolt:






Premolt:






L. parahybana in premolt:


----------



## grayzone (May 22, 2012)

where are all the OW arboreals at???


----------



## Curious jay (May 22, 2012)

grayzone said:


> where are all the OW arboreals at???


would also be good to get a few Avicularia species up there as there seem to be a few threads being made about how to determine pre molt for versicolor etc. so far these are the only Ts in my possession that have molted/showed premolt signs.

i agree on your comment though, dont you have some pics of any of your OW Ts? some people on these boards own hundreds of Ts someones got to have some!! lol I thought id update a pic and bump it up as I saw someone posted the link in another thread and I had looked for this exact thread before but had no joy finding it (as im crap with the search function).


----------



## grayzone (May 22, 2012)

yeah jay, however none of them are really visible during premolt. they tend to hide a lot. 
besides, all my OW are tricky to tell at times.. they usually just appear real scruffy/dingy and get noticeably darker and swollen looking near a molt. A person with limited exp. in OW ts could have trouble identifying premolt... My huge regalis actually fits the bill for premolt, and has even been webbing a TON, but actually ate a cricket today for the 1st time in 2 months.. she COULD have just ate it due to annoyance though. Time will tell


----------



## Theist 17 (Jun 14, 2012)

This is my Grammostola Pulchripes sling, at an inch DLS, in heavy premolt. I expect it to molt in the next week.


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jun 16, 2012)

any one have any more pictures of sling premolts?


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 16, 2012)

Brachypelma schroederi pre-molt





B. schroederi post-molt





Ephebopus murinus pre-molt





E. murinus post-molt


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 17, 2012)

RozenMaidenGirl said:


> any one have any more pictures of sling premolts?


Here's a premolt pic of my Avicularia azuraklaasi sling (2")



Note it getting a darker abdomen while the colors are fading out...4 weeks later she molted and gained her adult coloration.


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 17, 2012)

G. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lenxx (Jun 17, 2012)

Brachypelma albiceps juvie female, in heavy _need_ of a molt... but still not in premolt, unfortnetly. Theres still a long wait.






Premolt, finally.






Post-molt






Just to get a clear pic of "in need of one" (but still in for a looong wait), premolt and finally postmolt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hamhock 74 (Jun 21, 2012)

T. ockerti, flash reflector:


----------



## TreF68 (Jul 6, 2012)

I dont want to flood the boards with new posts, so I thought this may be a good place to put my question... Is my Boehmei sling in premolt?

he does not appear to be in premolt to me, but is exhibiting premolt behavior, IE not eating, and shutting itself in his little den. My G. pulchripes is most definetly in premolt, but cant get any pics of it to put it on here.

anywho. What do you guys think... premolt or no?













Im sorry this is the best picture I could get of him.

Here is a photo of him the day I got him... which was 2 weeks ago or so...


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 6, 2012)

Doesn't look like premolt to me, yet. That it's starting that time though, doesn't mean the abdomen turns instantly blackisch, it takes some time. I'd assume that T is just full and not interested in food maybe...


----------



## TreF68 (Jul 6, 2012)

His abdomen is pretty large, so im sure he is fine. The barricading himself in his hole is what is strange to me /shrug.


----------



## Armpit (Jul 19, 2012)

Lenxx said:


> Brachypelma albiceps juvie female, in heavy _need_ of a molt... but still not in premolt, unfortnetly. Theres still a long wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a very very helpful post, thank you.

also still curious about some more OW photos.


----------



## jwlp (Jul 19, 2012)

One of my Grammostola Pulchripes slings in heavy pre-molt. The abdomen was all crusty and cracking. It molted a day or two after this pic was taken.


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 20, 2013)

Just posting to re-up this thread as there is a lot of 'is my T in premolt' threads cropping up lately.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## McGuiverstein (Feb 21, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> Just posting to re-up this thread as there is a lot of 'is my T in premolt' threads cropping up lately.


Thanks for doing that. Perhaps the mods should sticky this. If I see "My spider's abdomen has a bald spot. I think it's about to molt." one more time.... Sheesh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 21, 2013)

McGuiverstein said:


> Thanks for doing that. Perhaps the mods should sticky this. If I see "My spider's abdomen has a bald spot. I think it's about to molt." one more time.... Sheesh.


Lol I know what you mean. Considering how many users have to reiterate 'you're looking for darkening of the abdomen NOTa bald spot' its suprising how many people still say 'my T is bald, premolt?' Lol too many threads with great info on this board for them to be constantly buried by repeat thread (sometimes 2-3 on the first page in the same day). I bet this will be buried again within 3 days and another thread will ask lol. 

When I was new here I wondered why some people come off as harsh/very blunt with responses to certain threads.... Now I've been here for a little while I completely understand haha.


----------



## McGuiverstein (Feb 21, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> Lol I know what you mean. Considering how many users have to reiterate 'you're looking for darkening of the abdomen NOTa bald spot' its suprising how many people still say 'my T is bald, premolt?' Lol too many threads with great info on this board for them to be constantly buried by repeat thread (sometimes 2-3 on the first page in the same day). I bet this will be buried again within 3 days and another thread will ask lol.
> 
> When I was new here I wondered why some people come off as harsh/very blunt with responses to certain threads.... Now I've been here for a little while I completely understand haha.


Haha I thought the same thing when I started. I try to be polite when people do the whole "Oh no my G. rosea isn't eating. Is it going to die??" thing, but come on, look around before you bug people with dumb questions. Sometimes it's hard to sift through all the redundant threads to find some interesting information. Like you said, there can even be two or three of essentially the same thread on one page. People are just lazy :/

---------- Post added 02-21-2013 at 12:13 PM ----------

We should be the crusaders for anti premolt questions haha. I say we bump this thread every day until it's stickied X)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 21, 2013)

McGuiverstein said:


> Haha I thought the same thing when I started. I try to be polite when people do the whole "Oh no my G. rosea isn't eating. Is it going to die??" thing, but come on, look around before you bug people with dumb questions. Sometimes it's hard to sift through all the redundant threads to find some interesting information. Like you said, there can even be two or three of essentially the same thread on one page. People are just lazy :/
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-21-2013 at 12:13 PM ----------
> 
> We should be the crusaders for anti premolt questions haha. I say we bump this thread every day until it's stickied X)


Better way to do it would be to bump it when you have a decent shot of a T in premolt and upload the picture. Talking of which my B. boehmei is in premolt right now and would make a good picture for the thread ( but its not heavy heavy premolt and still has a large patch of u-hairs left which may may cause some confusion lol) I woulda got a shot of my Hapalopus sp 'Columbia' large in premolt as 1 of the 4 molted yesterday but my cam just refuses to focus on a 8mm DLS spider lol.


----------



## goodoldneon (Feb 21, 2013)

This thread, or the link to this thread, should be tattooed on the arm of every member who starts a "When is my spider molt?" thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mysteryavic (May 29, 2013)

Deletes thread lol. This is very helpful ty! i think after being so confused with it i think i get it now... the pre and post pics tell a million words! I think part of the problem is that the slings (wich is where i started after the G rosea.. we wont go there) can have dark colors on a tanish spider. I can and have and im sure other new ppl have thought WTH all my Ts are in premolt. After seeing this thread and not evin yesterday i was searching for this one and never found it. That one i cant throw a nub guess at lol.

  Thanks again and keep it coming ill be watching this one for a wile i think.


----------



## Curious jay (May 29, 2013)

Mysteryavic said:


> Deletes thread lol. This is very helpful ty! i think after being so confused with it i think i get it now... the pre and post pics tell a million words! I think part of the problem is that the slings (wich is where i started after the G rosea.. we wont go there) can have dark colors on a tanish spider. I can and have and im sure other new ppl have thought WTH all my Ts are in premolt. After seeing this thread and not evin yesterday i was searching for this one and never found it. That one i cant throw a nub guess at lol.
> 
> Thanks again and keep it coming ill be watching this one for a wile i think.



The dark patch on the abdomen of slings (NW) is the patch of urticating hairs which over time will cover the entire abdomen (which is why users will say look for darkening of the bald area NOT the bald area itself that has nothing to do with molting).

Oddly I was thinking about getting pictures of my Lasiodora itabunae and Brachypelma boehmei when I arrived home from work to bump this thread up as they are due a molt anyday now.

I bookmarked this thread personally, saves running a search easier to copy paste being that the whole 'Is my tarantula in premolt' topic seems to come up fairly often. Good to see users use the search though rather than creating another thread that is already made in abundance lol.

If you need any extra help lemme know.... Ill be back in this thread in an hour or so once I've got some pics an uploaded the.

---------- Post added 05-29-2013 at 08:27 AM ----------

Hmm well neither were too co-operative, got a shot of the B. boehmei, not the best though. Lasiodora itabunae was a no bueno though as it just kept striking at me while I was trying to get the pic lol. Think I got a few others I can post though.

B. boehmei in slight premolt:


Heavy premolt:




Euthalus sp. 'Red' in heavy premolt:




Post molt:





Psalmopoeus irminia:

post molt:


Premolt:



Think that's all I got uploaded for now, unsure on the quality have to look after posting lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hamhock 74 (Jun 11, 2013)

B.smithi

A.diverscipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hamhock 74 (Aug 8, 2013)

I believe the L. violaceopes is in premolt. Webbed itself in, fat as a tick, colors dulled, bluish black sheen to its opisthosoma in natural lighting. Very lethargic, returns to the same webbed location (probably not the best indicator of premolt however)


----------



## batterybound (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's my GBB sling in premolt







Edit: Here s/he is postmolt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mattg70 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice examples. Thank you.


----------



## reunsch (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm not sure if this thread is even still going, though I found it pretty useful.

Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large pre-moult:



Couple of hours after moulting:



5 days after moulting:



Probably about 2.5 - 3cm (+-1") now. And a fair bit faster.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 18, 2014)

Nhandu carapoensis.  Not premolt.  The black is her patch of urticating hairs.  You can still see her heart on the dorsal abdomen.

Premolt.  Heart no longer visible.  Black patch of urticating hairs not distinguishable.

In this picture you can see where she has rubbed some hair off the sides of her abdomen.  This spider has never kicked a classic 'bald spot', just thinning on the sides as she preps her molting mat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Forcep (Jan 22, 2014)

This is really a very helpful thread.

Here's my _Grammostola pulchripes_ in pre-molt:



post molt:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Feb 24, 2014)

My female B. boehmei in heavy premolt


----------



## z32upgrader (Mar 4, 2014)

My Stromatopelma calceatum one day before molting.


----------



## Misty Day (Mar 15, 2014)

Gbb

View attachment 125082


L.parahybana

View attachment 125083


B.vagans

View attachment 125084


And don't have a premolt photo but I have to show off  my gorgeous post molt p.regalis 

View attachment 125085


----------



## z32upgrader (Jun 19, 2014)

My H. lividum a couple weeks before molting.  Notice the partially separated carapace and the new white carapace forming underneath


----------



## z32upgrader (Jun 30, 2014)

My Ceratogyrus marshalli a day or two before molting:


Notice the abdomen is kinda shiny where it is reflecting the light from the flash


----------



## Athenas Boy (Jul 3, 2014)

i vote we make this a sticky.
i have a few T'zs in premolt ill throw the pictures up in a couple hours


----------



## Athenas Boy (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a p. irminia that has lost traction on her feet and I read that that's a sign that they're going to molt soon. I can't tell by looking at her though. She's very inactive and for her that's very odd. As far as threats go. She cringes from crickets and hasn't eaten in about 4 weeks. I'll post pics when I get home later


----------



## Athenas Boy (Jul 5, 2014)

I was right!! My irminia was in premier I got home this morning to her freshly molted 



Her molt was about 4 1/2 so I'm assuming shes around 5 now


----------



## Butterfliesdoku (Oct 17, 2014)

Was just looking at this because I thought one of my slings may be in premolt, very helpful stuff. Thought i'd bump


----------



## z32upgrader (Dec 13, 2015)

My P. metallica the day she molted:


----------



## z32upgrader (Jan 2, 2016)

My Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan the day before molting


----------



## z32upgrader (Jan 22, 2016)

Neoholothele incei male two days before molting mature.


----------



## nunoskii (Jan 26, 2016)

Immature Male Brachypelma Boehmi right before a molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Jun 27, 2016)

Heterothele gabonensis about twenty minutes before starting his maturing molt.


----------



## Cmoore0475 (Aug 10, 2022)

batterybound said:


> Here's my GBB sling in premolt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That top pic is exactly what my GBB looks like!   Now I’m super stoked for it to molt and resemble the bottom pic! Hoping mine is in premolt, it hasn’t eaten in 2 1/2 weeks!  Im going to try to give it a cricket! It seems to like crickets a LOT more than meal worms!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zinotsune (Aug 16, 2022)

anyone have example pics of a juvianile/adult c. versicolor in premolt and after molt?


----------

